# Movimiento servo rc



## carlos83w (Ene 25, 2010)

Hola,soy Carlos de zaragoza,tengo un problemon que seguro vosotros me podeis echar un cable,he estado leyendo por foros pero no termino de aclararme ,lo que quiero hacer es:
Tengo 1 servo rc y quiero que con un interruptor o pulsador haga un giro de 90º me da igual a que lado gire, de programacion no entiendo mucho,aunque hubo un tiempo en que los pic 16f84a los programaba con un archivo HEX ,lo que si se me da un poquillo bien es soldar componentes y eso,¿habria algun alma caritativa que me oriente un poco?,es decir algun esquema,lista componentes ,o quizas alguna pagina donde comprar baratillo,o si alguien tiene alguno y quiere venderlo etc,lo dicho muchas gracias y espero vuestra ayuda.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 25, 2010)

Ni modo, tienes que leer lo que han posteado sobre los servos aqui en el Foro y sobre algo concreto vuelves a preguntar... Salu2.


----------



## carlos83w (Ene 29, 2010)

Hola al final he conseguido poder moverlo montando un circuito que encontre por la red,con un integrado LM 555,bueno moviendo el potenciometro,el servo gira de un lado al otrro como yo queria,ahora lo que quiero es poder hacer ese moviemiento con un pulsador en vez de hacerlo girando un potenciometro,hay alguna forma de poner  una resistencia de 10k (como el pote) que al pulsar el pulsador se meta en el circuito y produzca el mismo efecto que el pote.??
gracias a todos


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 1, 2010)

Sube el esquema de lo que hiciste a ver que se nos ocurre. Salu2.


----------

